# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Which two fighters you`d want to see fighting each other most?

## Myalansky

I`d like to see Cain Velasquez vs. Junior Dos Santos. I think right now they are two best fighters pound for pound, after Jose Aldo and Anderson Silva.

----------


## AlphaGenetics

Fedor vrs JDS

----------


## HawaiianPride.

A. Silva - Lyoto
Mayweather - Pacquiao

----------


## Times Roman

> A. Silva - Lyoto
> Mayweather - Pacquiao


double down on M/P

----------


## ReBilly

Fedor - Brock (spare me the Fedor hate, and yeah, he prolly would lose)
Mayweather - Pacquiao
Silva - Jon "Bones" Jones (relatively obscure name right, but I love watching this guy fight and have a feeling he might be the next big thing. Also feel his style matches well w silva
Silva - anybody who can beat and / or make a spectacle of him... He needs to be humbled

----------


## Biohazard74

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH so many  :Mfight:

----------


## deuce24

fedror vs lesner
Mayweather vs Pacquiao

----------


## CMB

A. Silva - GSP (its about time someone kicked this guys ass)
Lyoto machida - shogun rua (two fighters i enjoy watching)

----------


## zabster151

GSP vs brock

----------


## BgMc31

Lesnar/Carwin II
PacMan/Floyd
Lashley/Any top Hvyweight

----------


## ObviousDecoy

It's too late now but would have loved to see Rickson Gracie and Sakuraba during the height of the hype.

----------


## CMB

> GSP vs brock


SO a middle weight vs. a heavy weight?  :Hmmmm: 

But in all seriousness I don't think anybody right now is going to make anderson the bitch silva bad.

----------


## Myalansky

> I`d like to see Cain Velasquez vs. Junior Dos Santos. I think right now they are two best fighters pound for pound, after Jose Aldo and Anderson Silva.


Dana White now has promised a title shot to the winner of JDS vs. Nelson. I think Dos Santos will knock Nelson the fck out or at least control the fight, and then there`s only the hippopotamus Lesnar in the way. But I think Velasquez will be able to win (that also will be an interesting fight) and then it`s on, the superfight: Cigano versus Brown Pride. Fcking awesome stuff.

----------


## B-HALL

MAYWEATHER VS MOSELEY, but I don't think it's gonna happen until MAY 2011', mark my words. In the mean time, Jon Jones vs lil Nog

----------


## shaihulud7

Mayweather VS Pacman, Anderson Silva VS Shogun Rua, Anderson Silva VS Mashida, Anderson Silva VS Cung Le, Lesnar VS Carwin 2, Overeem VS Lesnar, Overeem VS Carwin, Overeem VS Fedor, Lesnar VS Fedor, Buakaw VS Petrosyan 2. So many others but i can feel I am already boring U guys  :Smilie:

----------


## PC650

> fedror vs lesner
> Mayweather vs Pacquiao


x2....

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

follow Cain before he entered into ufc and instantly liked him cause of his size and style hhes such a hard workin mother ****er in the ring lol

----------


## Ruutu#15

Forrest Griffin vs. Ortiz

KO by Griffin  :Nutkick:

----------


## bodybuilder

Pacquiao vs bj pen

----------


## kaptainkeezy04

fedor vs. lesnar so all the dumb ass UFC fan boys would shut the fvck up.

----------


## Callsign

1. Shields vs Sonnen?.. Curious to see the better wrestler.
2. Shields or Sonnen vs GSP. can anyone take him down?
3. GSP vs Anderson would be great, but I think Henderson started writing the instruction booklet on how to beat Anderson, Sonnen edited it & GSP will be the man to finish it.
4. Vitor vs Anderson
5. Tito vs Chuck again..lol

----------


## codeegee

of course mayweather / pacquiao.

don't care too much about sonnen after he tested +. 

i'd love to see carwin work his way back up and have a carwin / lesnar 2. (no way cain will take lesnar imo)

after seeing silva get thrown around for the first time in his career, GSP vs Silva doesn't get me as excited as it used to, still think GSP / Silva at a 178 catchweight would be exciting.

belfort vs shogun at a catchweight would be so exciting..

----------


## Far from massive

St Pierre vs Joe Rogan

Yeah I guess what I am sayin is I would like to see Rogan get his ass beat.

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Bob Sapp and Brock Lesnar

----------


## HawaiianPride.

> Bob Sapp and Brock Lesnar


Man everytime I think of Sapp I think of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSMQF...eature=related

Guy is a joke.

----------


## Callsign

Bob Sapp's a BUMMM.. Him vs Cyborg may b interesting, but he'd just gas out

----------


## Dont wanna be old

> Man everytime I think of Sapp I think of http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSMQF...eature=related
> 
> Guy is a joke.


Well hmmmm , ahhhh , ya . Was not flattering .
I just wanna see 2 huge guys brawl and I thought there over powering abilities would make a good collision . Bob only skill is his size .

----------


## HawaiianPride.

Yeah, Lesnar would dominate Sapp in a heartbeat. It would be a pretty interesting fight though if Sapp actually knew any ground tactics or stand up game, but he doesn't. He's just a big ass goofy dude.

----------


## Leatherface

Lesnar vs Carwin II

OR

Cain Velasquez vs Carwin

Silva vs Tha Rush

----------


## Sleeping King

Jon Jones vs. Anderson Silva

----------


## Myalansky

> Dana White now has promised a title shot to the winner of JDS vs. Nelson. I think Dos Santos will knock Nelson the fck out or at least control the fight, and then there`s only the hippopotamus Lesnar in the way. But I think Velasquez will be able to win (that also will be an interesting fight) and then it`s on, the superfight: Cigano versus Brown Pride. Fcking awesome stuff.


It's on, guys. It's on. 

Velasquez said he'd like some time off with his family, the fight could probably happen sometime in Spring 2011.

----------


## frawnz

Arianni vs. Gina Cerano. Starts off as a fight, ends up in a naked tangle of arms, legs, and hair pulling.

----------


## Ashop

> double down on M/P


I would like to see that one too.

----------


## weknowbobbito

mayweather vs pacquio would be the fight of the century

----------


## Public Enemy

Amir Khan vs Ricky Hatton (Two fighters with good relations with each other go at it to see who is the true best Britain has to offer)
Pacman vs Mayweather (Obviously)
Cain Velasquez vs Junior dos Santos (To me, Santos could have easily been 13-0 had he fought smarter vs Joaquim Ferreira in the second fight, the first one he won and I see him as the better man then Ferreira. I wonder if Velasquez would be able to knock him out).

----------


## mesonerz

fedor/brock
overeem/cain v.
gsp/shields

----------


## gladmax

Cain and Fedor, Fedor and brock would be silly , judging by what cain did to him fedor would wipe the floor, Also paquiao and mayweather, but mayweather is a bitch and wont commit cause paquiao is a monster.

----------


## A7X

I want to watch fedor beat the hell out of Dana White

----------


## Bigjerdog

Nick Diaz vs Nate Diaz... But seriously Cain vs Carwin

----------


## 68charger

Cane Vs Fedor
GSP Vs Anderson Silva

----------


## grappler11

Jose Aldo vs Frankie Edgar

Gilbert Melendez vs Frankie Edgar

Cain vs. Frankie Edgar

Someone please just kick this guys ass!!!

----------


## Kawigirl

Cain

----------


## MACHINE5150

What about me vs. Chuck Lidell haha

----------


## BG

Penn vs Nick Diaz 
Fedor vs Overeem or Barnett
Frank Shamrock vs Ken Shamrock
Couture vs Bas
Faber vs all the feather weights is going to be great
And the light weights in the ufc is by the best stacked weight class in mma !!

----------


## SlimJoe

> mayweather vs pacquio would be the fight of the century


I'll second that

----------


## JJ78

Overeem would murder anyone in the UFC

----------


## Far from massive

Dana White vs Joe Rogan either way it would be a fun ass whippin to watch.

Overeem= Murder???? not likely...

----------


## Dog-Slime

Belfort vs Silva (which i finally WILL get to see)

GSP move up to 185 and fight the winner of Belfort vs Silva and finally proving who really is the p4p greatest (though I guess you could throw Edgar into the mix of possible p4p top guys too now IMO atleast)

Edgar vs Aldo 

Cain vs Dos Santos

Cain vs Carwin

Cain vs Fedor

Fedor vs Carwin

Fedor vs Dos Antos

Rampage vs Jon Jones

Ken Flo vs Aldo (heard this fight is in the works)

----------


## JJ78

I dont know this mother f*cker is pretty bad, Overeem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjAw7Zs7VXY

----------


## JJ78

I think that he would dominate all UFC heavyweights

----------


## dosXX

Coach Roach and Mayweather Sr.

----------


## 68charger

Joe Rogan Vs Dana White

----------


## Techguy30

I would like to see overeem and carwin. anderson silva vs jon jones at 205, anderson silva vs gsp, FEDOR AT 205 would be INSANE

----------


## Far from massive

You guys do realize Overeem has been fighting pro since 1999 tried moving up to the big leagues in 2005-7 back when the game was open and more guys fought in different sanctions. During this time he fought guys like Mauricio Rua and Antonio Nogueira with the results being 4 fights and 4 losses? I really don't think he has improved his game that much since 2006 I just think thats the last time he faced fighters of this caliber.

Just my 2 cents,

FFM

----------


## JJ78

Overeem is a completly differnt fighter now.

----------


## Ruutu#15

Forrest Griffin vs. Stephan Bonnar.

----------


## BG

> Overeem is a completly differnt fighter now.


Whole different animal

----------


## JJ78

Yeah if you watch any of his recent fights he is 240-260 solid. and extremely fast.

I really do not think Cain, Brock, Mir, Couture, or any of them could handle this dude.

----------


## dec11

> You guys do realize Overeem has been fighting pro since 1999 tried moving up to the big leagues in 2005-7 back when the game was open and more guys fought in different sanctions. During this time he fought guys like Mauricio Rua and Antonio Nogueira with the results being 4 fights and 4 losses? I really don't think he has improved his game that much since 2006 I just think thats the last time he faced fighters of this caliber.
> 
> Just my 2 cents,
> 
> FFM


have you seen overeem lately, he destroyed aerts in the 2010 k1 final, i know aerts was tired come the final but theres no denying overeem is a monster, hes fvcking huge and powerful

----------


## auslifta

mayweather jr vs pacquio. and I'd have pacman winning, that would be the best fight ever!

----------


## BG

> Yeah if you watch any of his recent fights he is 240-260 solid. and extremely fast.
> 
> I really do not think Cain, Brock, Mir, Couture, or any of them could handle this dude.


Did you notice he has taking on Fedors type of relentless ground and pound? Fedor has seemed to shy away from that type of fighting and Reems had lots of success as of late using it.

----------


## JJ78

We will see next weekend on Strikeforce. My money is definitley on Overeem.

Yeah, he is not afraid to take you down and whoop up on you. Very exciting to watch.

----------

